# Prix de vente iMac 24' mi-2007



## simonnetatoo (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je dispose depuis plusieurs années d'un iMac 24' mi-2007 et je souhaiterais savoir quelle est sa valeur si jamais je comptais le revendre, à un ami ou même sur Internet.

Voici la configuration :

----
24 pouces
2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256 MB
Disque dur 1.5 To
----

La machine est en très bon état et fonctionne parfaitement. Le disque dur à été changé il y a quelques mois et c'est la seule chose que j'ai du changer depuis l'achat en 2007.

Combien je pourrais en tirer à votre avis?

Merci d'avance! 
Simon


----------



## iMacounet (10 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Mac2Sell annonce  790,00.

http://www.mac2sell.net/permalink/?id=16e531d8234d47b7688e8bf3f1c0f203

Regarde sur les divers sites de vente (eBay...) pour regarder les prix en cours, et les annonces terminées.


----------



## simonnetatoo (10 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Mac2Sell annonce  790,00.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir et merci de votre réponse rapide!!
Cool je connaissais pas ce site, peut-être aurais-je dû faire une recherche google ^^

Encore merci


----------

